# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  Modification de pseudo

## Namibi

Bonjour, 

J'espère ne pas poster au mauvais endroit.
Serait-il possible de changer mon pseudo pour "Namibi"? Si c'est déjà pris et que cela m'a échappé j'en choisirait un autre.

Merci de votre attention!

----------

